
Expanding offers and VM delivery choices on modern.IE - cleverjake
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2014/09/16/expanding-offers-and-vm-delivery-choices-on-modern-ie.aspx
======
therealmarv
I have the feeling that
[https://github.com/xdissent/ievms](https://github.com/xdissent/ievms) will
still work better and with less space than Vagrant boxes from MS.

